# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Ferienhaus in Dnemark teilen 2. oder 3. Oktoberwoche

## jafro

Moin,
wir fahren Anfang/Mitte Oktober mit einigen Leuten nach Klitmller, 2. oder 3. Woche, je nach Windvorhersage.
Hat jemand Interesse gemeinsam ein Ferienhaus zu mieten? Vielleicht haben wir auch noch eine Mitfahrgelegeheit aus Hamburg.
Gre
jafro

----------

